# My sons first project - small shelf



## 69rrvert (Nov 26, 2013)

My son (12) has been wanting to build something so I helped him build a small shelf for his grandmother for Christmas. I let him make all the measurements and I just double checked them before he made the cuts. He did a good job using the tools and did not get in a hurry. Once it was assembled, his attention span went away so we put everything away. We'll try and get it finished this week. I'll post pics as the progress continues. Thanks, Steven

P.S. - How does the woodworking world feel about letting 12 year old kids run the saws? He only uses them while I am there with him. He does a good job and quickly reminds me to put my glasses and ear protection on.

Making cuts with the table saw:




Sanding the boards after cutting them out:




Making measurements for the curves:


----------



## 69rrvert (Nov 26, 2013)

A few more pictures. Thanks, Steven

Making cuts with the jig saw:




Drilling the pocket holes:


Making cuts with the mitre saw:


Beginning assembly:


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I love seeing this. My pawpaw always let us work in the shop growing up. Might be where I first caught the bug.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks good! I can't speak for the rest of the woodworking world, but as far as I'm concerned that's not too young. By law, a 10 year old can hunt here in WI as long as he/she is directly supervised and there is only one gun between the parent/child. Just don't leave him unsupervised.


----------



## paintr56 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice job.
My kids were working under my supervision with power tools including the table saw by that age. 

Jim


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice, I understand the ATTENTION SPAN thing.......

Dale in Indy


----------



## jwk070742 (Aug 28, 2013)

I think you have a woodworking "Lifer" in your family. Really great looking project. Glad to see him using goggles and hearing protection!!


----------



## 207 WoodWorks (Dec 8, 2013)

Great to see youngsters getting involved in woodworking. Ive feared that with all the technology out now that kids would no longer take interest in the trades. Ive even noticed a lot of the shop classes in my area schools being renovated into other things outside of trades which is to bad.

Great job on the shelf!! Looking forward to seeing more of your projects!


----------



## RMDMan (Aug 29, 2013)

Your son did great work. that shelf is AWSOME!


----------



## shopman (Feb 14, 2013)

What a terrific job and a wonderful way to bond. I remember teaching my son in the shop when he was young. He was one of the few kids who actually made his pinewood derby car for scouts. He never won first place but I will never forget seeing some of the other kids ask their fathers "dad, which one is mine again". The real prize of the race was that my son and I worked on it together just like your son and you did. My boy did not go into the carpentry field like me, but he is good with his hands and he still stops over every now and then to just hang with me in my shop. Believe me...you built more than just a shelf that day...


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

I started woodworking when I was 10 under my great grandfathers supervision and instruction. I will never forget his 14" tablesaw. That thing scared the living you know what out of me. I learned to respect all of the tools very quickly.

I see no problem with your 12 year old son using the power tools in your shop. In fact I encourage it. I have a 8 year old son and he likes to work in the shop with me. My son isn't ready to use the table saw yet, but he does use other machines. I believe my son could safely use the table saw, except there is one thing holding me back from allowing it. I don't think he is tall enough yet to safely operate it. As soon as he is tall enough I'll allow him to start using it.

Mike Darr


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Winchester 'muffs and I'm on your team already.
12yr old and power tools? No biggie = you instruct, he's garbed up OK.
Let us move on to the project.
The result is great. You're a good coach.

Let him go. He will go away. Far away places and times. So be it.
You can only hope that he will come back to it all some day.
I have done all that.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Great first project. My 4 year old has used the ROS so far, as has my just turned 2 year old. Mostly I held it with their hands underneath mine, but I personally have no problem with children using power tools as long as they're being careful. My oldest helped build her own kayak at 7 and definitely used some tools to do it. She also helped steam-bend some of the wood for the boat. 

Careful guidance is all that is required to make children be safe while doing these kinds of things and I believe the younger they learn that they CAN do it, the better.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

My Grandda had me making stuff when I was just barely able to see over the table saw. I've had the bug ever since, but not always the means to do anything.

Now all 3 of my boys are into wood working and two of the girls. :thumbsup:

I think its great that your son wants to learn and has the ability to produce such a great first project.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

frankp said:


> Careful guidance is all that is required to make children be safe while doing these kinds of things and I believe the younger they learn that they CAN do it, the better.


I agree with this up to a certain point. The child has to have enough maturity and understanding to know that the tools they are using can be dangerous. Even then there are some tools they probably shouldn't be using.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, it depends on the child whether they can handle tools safely. My father was a carpenter so I was using power hand tools from a very young age. We were his free labour so he taught us young.

That aside, the shelf looks great!


----------



## Rob Brown (Jul 7, 2009)

*kids in the shop*

I had my 8 year old grandson staining parts for a nightstand I built for him. Didn't take too long before he got a flippant attitude and stain was spattered all around. He isn't ready for the shop, but he can paint if he has a mind to. Right now he would rather stare at a computer screen. His 1 year old little brother watches everything I do. He has potential for being a shop guy. !


----------



## NetDoc (Aug 6, 2013)

Good on you! Cub Scouts start the boys working with their hands at 7. Unfortunately, many of the dads do the work for their sons, so it's good to see you getting him to do the work.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

VERY NICE JOB! I like to see kids get into hobbies, especially WOODWORKING!!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm glad to see someone who's young and interested in woodworking. We need more of that. He did a great job and should be very proud. So should his daddy :thumbsup:


----------



## 69rrvert (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments. We managed to get the molding cut and nailed on today. Also managed to burn up the motor on my air compressor as well. Luckily it had just about pumped up when the smoke got out and we had enough air to get the trim nailed on. Hopefully tomorrow he will be able to get the first coat of stained on. Thanks, Steven


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

I've had my 4 year old grand daughter run a drill press. It was on a slow setting, the wood was clamped down tight, and I was right beside her steadying her as she slowly dropped the bit to the wood. It was for nothing at all, no project, but only to see the bit drill a hole and make her feel like she did something great. She constantly wants to vacuum up my sawdust and help do whatever I have going on in the shop. She comes to me asking of she can go do these things even when I'm not in the shop. She uses a screwdriver to twist screws into predrilled holes in a board I made for her. She also starts and drives small nails herself, and uses my cut offs like a set of blocks to build large castles. She is downright amazing and I can see her becoming a shop nut like me. 

Great job on that shelf. I never made anything that amazing at 12 years old. Everything about this is nice. The father and son bonding time, the hand made gift for a family member, the memories being made, and every time anyone sees it they are reminded of these things, not to mention it's a useful item and pretty to look at, and he's developing a lifelong skill. In time this will also become a desirable piece passed down to other family members.


----------



## 69rrvert (Nov 26, 2013)

I have been busy the past few weeks and finally found a little time the get Landon's finished project posted. Thanks, Steven


----------



## 69rrvert (Nov 26, 2013)

The finished product. I think Landon was pretty impressed with how it turned out. It looks really good. His granny loved it and has it hanging at her back door to hang keys on and whatever else. Now we are thumbing through the pages to see what's next. My wife wants a mobile kitchen cart/island so that may be the next project. If you want the plans, here is the website that we used ( www.ana-white.com ). There are lots of free plans on there. Thanks, Steven


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

That's a mighty fine looking first project. I can't wait till mine is old enough!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

You can tell Landon that the forum gives his project a huge THUMBSUP! :thumbup: He can be VERY proud of his work because it really turned out awesome. I still have my first project, which I made (with the help of my Grandpa) when I was about 8-9 years old. Those were great memories in the shop. But my first project was nowhere near as cool or involved as Landon's.

Your boy's done well! Very well. And good for you for being there for him to help him enjoy the hobby and rewards of woodworking. Boys like yours are exactly what we need more of.


----------

